# Newborn weak and not doing well help!!! Update post #10



## crazyhorse25 (Apr 3, 2013)

My doe just had 2 babies. A boy and a little girl. The boy is big strong and healthy. The girl on the other hand is weak, not eating well, and she keeps "sleeping" with her eyes open. I'm very worried! Someone help! What can I do for her? I brought her inside, got some milk from mom and made her eat it, and she is now "sleeping" on my lap. She has pooped and peed recently.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 3, 2013)

I know vit B12 helps perk them up, I just had a buckling with Coccidiosis and if he was really lethargic I would give him a tsp of B12 (Thiamine) and he would perk up and be more interested in eating again. 

Did she get colostrum? Make sure she does drink the colostrum.

Sorry I can't be more help...I hope someone else with more experience chimes in for you.


----------



## crazyhorse25 (Apr 3, 2013)

I milked mom and made her drink it. It's 1 am here and no stores open. Any home remedies?


----------



## woodsie (Apr 4, 2013)

not sure of home remedies but the power of touch and cuddles can be quite profound on babies. Lots of cuddles and prayers until the morning...I have had some definite miracles happen on our farm. 

Keep milking mom and make sure she keeps getting the colostrum, I think its supposed to be every few hours. In the morning get the B12 and I think people often give selenium/vit E supplement if kid is not standing/weak. 

I am new to this to but I just went through a major scare with my buckling and no access to medication (holiday). He made it and is doing well now....hopefully yours will too! Hugs and remember to breathe!


----------



## poorboys (Apr 4, 2013)

get you some strong coffee, and mix with molasses, with a pinch of baking soda, drench her with it being luke warm, give her about 6 cc but not at the same time. also a bo-se shot if you have it. you should see a turn around. you might need to repeat but normally the first dose does it.


----------



## crazyhorse25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I gave her some milk from mom plus honey mixed in. She is doing ok and she is trying to nurse/suck on my arm lol. She is still pretty weak and I don't feel like she would be ok outside with mom just yet.


----------



## crazyhorse25 (Apr 4, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> get you some strong coffee, and mix with molasses, with a pinch of baking soda, drench her with it being luke warm, give her about 6 cc but not at the same time. also a bo-se shot if you have it. you should see a turn around. you might need to repeat but normally the first dose does it.


Ok I will give her that for her next feeding. I didn't read this until after I had already given her some milk with the honey.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 4, 2013)

UPDATE?


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Poorboys
Can you tell me about coffee as a treatment plan? I've never heard of using it before and am curious as to what it does.
Thanks


----------



## crazyhorse25 (Apr 5, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> Poorboys
> Can you tell me about coffee as a treatment plan? I've never heard of using it before and am curious as to what it does.
> Thanks


I would guess that it wakes them up and helps them go to the bathroom...and the morning after I posted this I woke her up and tried giving her a syringe full of colostrum, honey, with a little bit of coffee and instead of barely fighting me like last night she fought me and I wasn't even able to give her any. She was also trying to suckle on my arm lol. An thats when I decided she was ready to go outside with mom. I was anticipating Charlie being hesitant on taking her back but I was wrong. I set Marley (it's what I decided to name her) in front of mom and Charlie instantly stated licking her and Marley started suckling. So it turned out great!!! Thanks everybody for the advice!!! Here is a pic of Marley and Charlie. Flynn, the little boy, is on the other side of Charlie


----------



## woodsie (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad to hear it worked out so well for you....sounds like Charlie is a super good mom! They are all very cute! Yay for happy endings!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 5, 2013)

YAY!!!!  So happy!!! 

They are adorable!!!!  Congratulations on being a good baby goatie mama


----------

